# Moviestream (Realplayer) wie geht das?



## Wendol (26. August 2001)

Hallo;-) 
Ich würde gerne ein Movie mit hilfe des Realplayers auf der Homepage abspielen(mit zwischenspeicherung) aber kein Download! 
Wie kann ich das machen?Bitre Tipps....danke im Voraus .... 
Wendol

:-[


----------



## gremmlin (27. August 2001)

hmm..mit realplayer weiß ich das nicht.
bei windowssss media playR is es so dass es da einen encoder (7.1 oder so) gibt mit dem man videos encoden kann und die sind dann movistream zum dirket ansehen....son proggy müsste es bei realplayer auch geben.
nehm ich mal an


----------



## RedZack (4. September 2001)

Erstmal solltest du rausfinden ob dein Webspace das unterstützt. Zum streamen von Real Files muss ein sogenannter Streaming Server installiert sein.


----------

